# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Επικαλυπτόμενοι κόμβοι

## geolos

Καλησπέρα,

εάν οι κόμβοι φαντάσματα δημιούργησαν στο παρελθόν ή ακόμη και σήμερα εξακολουθούν να δημιουργούνε προβλήματα στην ομαλή λειτουργία του ασύρματου δικτύου... τώρα πλέον έρχεται ένα καινούργιο φρούτο να προστεθεί στο προσκήνιο – θα το βαπτίσω επικαλυπτόμενοι κόμβοι. «Επικαλυπτόμενοι» καθώς πρόκειται για κόμβους οι οποίοι χρησιμοποιούν λανθασμένα AS ids άλλων υπάρχων (ενεργών ή ανενεργών) κόμβων.

Αν και πλέον χάρη στην SupperQuagga & το BGPmap Diagnostics έχουμε εικόνα για το ποιοι είναι οι κόμβοι φαντάσματα (και πόσο μάλλον ακόμη και πληροφορία για τους κόμβους που δημιουργούνε/ανακοινώνουν λανθασμένα αυτούς τους κόμβους φαντάσματα) – το φαινόμενο ‘επικαλυπτόμενοι κόμβοι’ θα φέρει ακόμη μεγαλύτερες αναταράξεις στην σωστή δρομολόγηση του BGP.

Για να μη μακρηγορώ... επικαλυπτόμενοι κόμβοι παρατηρήθηκαν μεταξύ του AWMN και WANA.
Να υπενθυμίσω ότι κόμβοι του WANA χρησιμοποιούν prefixes του τύπου 10.224.x.x. Κοιτάζοντας λοιπόν τον παρακάτω πίνακα μπορούμε να παίξουμε το παιχνίδι βρες τις διαφορές... Για να βοηθήσω κοιτάτε την πληροφορία με κόκκινο

*WANA*

*AWMN*


no Prefix
#2247 (grigoris.WANA)
_- in BGP_

#2247 (beachiozos)

no Prefix
#2248 (Nysaefe)
_- in BGP_

#2248 (teris)

10.224.8.0/24
#22485 (Nysaefe)
_- in BGP_

#22485 (MDbou)

*10.224.10.0/24*
#22410 (tryfonas) - - _in BGP_
*10.25.179.0/24*
#22410 (silverhead)
_- και να ήθελε να βρίσκεται στο BGP κάπως δύσκολο..._

10.224.20.0/24
#22420 (Fragapidima.WANA)
_- in BGP_

#22420 (xorio1)

10.224.21.0/24
#22421 (nikakiiiii)
_- in BGP_

#22420 (xorio2)

10.224.33.0/24
#22433 (Nys.KRT.WANA)
_- in BGP!_

#22433 (jim1gr)



Το σωστό θα ήτανε οι WANA κόμβοι να χρησιμοποιούν στα AS id τους το 222xxx πρόθεμα, και όχι το 22xxx (πχ 22410) το οποίο ‘πέφτει’ επάνω σε AS ids του AWMN – όπως κάνουν πολύ σωστά άλλες κοινότητες: WNK 44xxx, KEWN 49xxx, EWN 50xxx, Sarantaporo 59xxx, WIMES 62xxx, και PWMN 60xxx, 61xxx, 63xxx


Εάν λοιπόν κάποιος γνωρίζει τα παιδιά από το WANA καλό θα ήτανε να τους ενημέρωνε για το εν λόγο πρόβλημα.

_
ΥΣ: στα AS names των WANA κόμβων μπορεί να υπάρχει και ποσοστό αστοχίας (βέβαια τα AS names δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη από το BGP)_

----------


## geolos

Από ότι φαίνεται ο #22410 (tryfonas) από WANA τα επικάλυψε όλα (από WANA) μία και καλή... όπως φαίνεται από το BGP (του καθενός) και από την φώτο παρακάτω.

Capture.JPG

βέβαια το πρόβλημα που αναφέρθηκε στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση όχι μόνο δε διορθώθηκε αλλά μάλλον χειροτέρεψε 

OK...

----------


## trendy

Παλιότερα το πρόβλημα αυτό το είχαμε λύσει με local-as 65XYZ και aggregates. Το είχα ξαναναφέρει και πιο παλιά που είχε παρουσιαστεί αντίστοιχο θέμα, αλλά επικράτησε η άποψη να βλέπουμε όλοι όλους χωρίς φίλτρα ή σύνολα. Οπότε δε νομίζω ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι αν δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος στο tunnel ή στο σουβλάκι λινκ που ενώνει τις δύο κοινότητες.

----------


## geolos

Καλημέρα,

τελικά υπάρχουν καλά και κακά νέα :-p

Από ότι φαίνεται η Αμαλιάδα [WANA] σταμάτησε το aggregation, τη σκυτάλη όμως τώρα πήρε από την Κεφαλονιά [KEWN] ο sea giant (#49004)…
Capture1.JPG
Ας ελπίζουμε για το καλύτερο  :: 


+ από ότι φαίνεται *η έννοια του «επικαλυπτόμενου» κόμβου* είναι διπλή δηλ. 
Ένας κόμβος θεωρείτε επικαλυπτόμενος όταν αυτός επικαλύπτεται από κάποιον άλλο είτε γιατί:

κάποιος κόμβος χρησιμοποιεί λανθασμένα το AS id αυτού, ήκάποιος κόμβος έχει ‘αναλάβει’ χρέη aggregator πριν από αυτόν.

Εεεεεε… τι να πει και ο Μπαμπινίωτης :-p

ΜΦΧ,
Χρήστος

----------


## geolos

Τελικα αποσύρθηκε το aggregation
Μπράβο παιδιά  ::  !

Αν καταφέρεται να βάλλεται και ενα εχτρα '2' στο πρόθεμα των AS της Κεφαλονιάς θα ητανε τέλεια ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## gas

> Τελικα αποσύρθηκε το aggregation
> Μπράβο παιδιά  !
> 
> Αν καταφέρεται να βάλλεται και ενα εχτρα '2' στο πρόθεμα των AS της Κεφαλονιάς θα ητανε τέλεια ! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Χρηστο η Κεφαλονια ειναι ενταξει (49χχχ), η Αμαλιαδα ειναι που πρεπει να αλλαξει AS. πχ. το 22433 να γινει 62433

----------


## geolos

> Χρηστο η Κεφαλονια ειναι ενταξει (49χχχ), η Αμαλιαδα ειναι που πρεπει να αλλαξει AS. πχ. το 22433 να γινει 62433


Σωστός! εγώ έκανα λάθος.
Ναι η Αμαλιάδα, αλλά όχι μόνο ένας κόμβος καθώς υπάρχουν 9 συνολικά κόμβοι με AS αριθμούς από Αθήνα _[δες πρώτη ανάρτηση]_.

Δεν ξέρω εάν το BGP μπορεί να λάβει υπόψη 6φιο νούμερο δηλ. πχ. το #22433 να γίνει #*2*22433 (καθώς και όλοι οι άλλοι), ειδάλλως θα μπορούσανε να αλαλάξουν το πρώτο ψηφίο σε κάτι άλλο που δε χρησιμοποιείτε [[ άλλες κοινότητες: WNK 44xxx, KEWN 49xxx, EWN 50xxx, Sarantaporo 59xxx, WIMES 62xxx, και PWMN 60xxx, 61xxx, 63xxx ]]
 
Έάν κάποιο έχει κάποια επαφή προς εκείνη την πλευρά ας ρίξει μία κουβέντα  ::

----------

